# Eridanus' Zoo



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

There's not necessarily a satisfactory reason for starting this journal, except that instead of creating multiple threads I'm taking the lazy route and throwing it all into one.
You have been warned..

Some history is called for, don't you think?
So!

A little about me:
At the time of writing this I am in my last year of highschool and currently aspire to work in the laboratory side of veterinary medicine. Probably in a field such as virology.

If it isn't apparent already, I am a HUGE animal lover.
To add, while I don't work or associate with our local humane society anymore, I volunteered there for several years and worked there for one. 

In addition, I rescue and transport injured wildlife and help our wildlife rehabilitator friend (state licensed peep) with shows, exhibits, and taking care of her many species. I tend to spend time with and talk to other rescuers and rehabbers alike as well.
While the rescues I have, such as turtles or birds, I hand over to qualified rehabbers, there is unfortunately no such thing for insects. So I frequently take in flightless butterflies, months, bees, and ect and keep them until they pass on or they turn out okay and can be released.

I also grew up around guinea pigs, a of couple foster dogs, multiple species of fish, and we generally raise caterpillars evey time we find them. Though honestly, I raise and release any larvae I find in our yard. This had led to some.. interesting memories.

This is all an explanation for the.. unique.. species I choose to keep.

For family pets, we currently have a rescued 2 yr old shihpoo named Odin, a 6 1/2 yr old guinea pig named Gabe, and a pair of almost 6 yr old Goldfish named Moonshine and Jack.

And here is the list of critters I keep:
6 Bettas- Santiago, Inaiyau, Jalaluddin, Rhydian, Adante, and Amaryllis
3 Mice- Rhyme, Thyme, and Chyme
1 Madagascar hissing roach- Giselle
6 Halloween hissing roaches: Abracadabra, Hocus, and Pocus. As well as 3 unnamed nymphs.
I also keep multiple species of aquarium snails- Horned nerite, black nerite, ramshorn, japanese trapdoor, mystery, and bladder

My point for this journal is to share the current journeys I'm embarking on, such as raising Halloween hisser nymphs, and gathering, creating, and setting up an enclosure for orange isopods (rolly pollies/pill bugs). Another plan, while not entirely decided on, is to attempt housing millipedes as well.

So, as mentioned before, instead of creating multiple threads, I will be haphazardly throwing in updates on all my species here and there on this one.

And, I guess I should mention why it's called "Eridanus' Zoo" .
When talking about my critter keeping as a whole, they are often referred to as "The Zoo". Simple explanation lol

Though, as I'm out of town currently, I will be updating with images of the nymphs, and hopefully some information and photos of the isopod enclosure I'm starting as soon as I get home.

Please, at any point, feel free to ask questions about any of my species! I will most certainly never claim to know everything or be an expert, but I will do my best to answer as well as I can.

I also hope to use this thread as a way to get people to, at least, respect the species that are commonly disliked. They're not terrible little things as people like to make them out to be.

Anyways, updates will come at some point! Thanks for reading!


P.S You guys know how "To Be Read" lists are a thing? I may or may not have a "Species to be kept" list lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

This is awesome! I can’t wait to see what you have planned for your zoo! 

The only wild species I’ve ever collected and raised was monarch caterpillars, a few black swallowtail caterpillars. It was very rewarding but its a bit too much for me now. Now I just keep about 6 varieties of milkweed in my gardens so the monarchs, and other native sphave food available.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

That's awesome!!

Monarchs are such a classic, it's so neat to watch how their chrysalis change!

We raised swallowtails a few months ago, they turned out a bit small though. Did you ever notice the same with yours?
I'm interested to know if it was due to them being raised in captivity, though I don't recall past ones being smaller in size.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Eridanus said:


> That's awesome!!
> 
> Monarchs are such a classic, it's so neat to watch how their chrysalis change!
> 
> ...


I know size variability is pretty common in monarchs, so probably it’s just genetics and maybe things like food supply and temperature could play a role.

I remember the very first monarch cat had that pupated and the chrysalis was SO tiny! So, of course, when some of the other chrysalises were much bigger, I figured out that the first was just a little bit of a thing. It emerged as a perfect, small, butterfly.

The 3 swallowtails I raised were actually found late in the season and they overwintered in one of our windows, on the outside between the window and the screen. I was sure they had died, but then one day the dog barked at something in the window and I found a beautiful black swallowtail butterfly.

She emerged on the same day that my last living aunt passed away. Of course I named her after my aunt in my butterfly log book.

It was a very bad year for monarchs this year. I only found a handful on my milkweed plants. In past years I’ve relocated dozens from one plant to another through the season as they eat up the available plants.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Already loving this thread! Deffinitely following!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> I know size variability is pretty common in monarchs, so probably it’s just genetics and maybe things like food supply and temperature could play a role.
> 
> I remember the very first monarch cat had that pupated and the chrysalis was SO tiny! So, of course, when some of the other chrysalises were much bigger, I figured out that the first was just a little bit of a thing. It emerged as a perfect, small, butterfly.
> 
> ...


I hadn't considered diet yet. Unfortunately, we had to switch between parsley and another plant of the same family as there were too many on the one. Maybe that was part of it. Hmm..
Now I have the desire to experiment with that lol

I'm sorry to hear about your aunt, that's sweet how you named the butterfly after her! 

Oh? That's good to know. Monarchs don't usually pass through here until October. Saw the first one of the season a few days ago though! 
I heard a couple weeks ago that they'd been placed on the endangered list though, not sure if that's a part of it or not?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Here's an update! 

As I ended up deciding to go with a glass terrarium, for the reasons of saving time, better durability than a plastic container, and for aesthetic reason, we stopped by a PetSmart on the way home today. Surprisingly, they were pretty low in stock on both smaller aquariums and terrariums. 

Thankfully though, I managed to get a hold of a 5.5gal terrarium. 

I've also picked up a piece of wood, and I've got specific isopod soil on the way off of eBay. Was able to find a variety that's got calcium mixed in already instead of having to crush up some of the cuttlebone I keep for the snails. I was excited about that lol 

I already have dried sphagnum moss and leaf litter to add in (used for the roaches as well). 

As this will be a terrarium like the roaches, when money is available again, I'm considering buying the large aquarium rocks to place in as decoration and some live sphagnum moss pieces. 
Isopods eat decaying matter which includes items like wood and wood chips. So I'm being hesitant on adding wood as decorations as they'll most likely be eaten. 

I'm also looking at isopods for sale on ebay. Some of the best starter varieties are dairy cows, powder blue, powder orange, and (forgot the trade name) but they're white with orange patches. Currently on that debate now, as, unlike the roaches, it's not recommended to keep mixed species of isopods. 
Unfortunately, the reason is lost to memory currently. 

Everyone else is doing great. The Mice are sleepy little things as hurricane Ian is affecting the atmosphere here and they tend to sleep and disappear when there's rain or the atmosphere is right for it. 

The Betta boys are fine. The roaches are just being roaches. I did add leaf litter into the nymph enclosure the other day, I haven't seen them since. But, I also haven't bothered upturning leaves so.. 

That's it for now. There'll be more soon at some point


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

And another one lol 

Went to a neighboring town for a hangout with one of my clubs today, so I made a couple pit-stops to a few of their pet stores. 

Thinking about using the Top-Fin aquarium rocks as decor for the isopod terrarium, as well as the bigger rock. If I don't use the Top-Fin rocks in the terrarium I'll place them in one of the Betta tanks. 











Took the packaging off the terrarium today as well. I'll admit to spending a few minutes trying to figure out how to get the mesh lid off before I figured out that hey, it slides! 


















I did a bit more research and now feel as if I've read every article/page possible on isopods, but I've decided to go with the Powder Orange variety. Pretty common, cheaper than the others, and one of the more hardy species. Also the added bonus of being my favourite colour. 

Like reptiles, you've got to make sure you have the right amount of humidity with these guys. Powder Oranges (and Powder Blues, same species just different morphs) are tolerant of dryer conditions. It's crucial for isopods to have higher (and correct) amounts of humidity as they have gills. 

I'm still waiting on the substrate. I also saw a seller with moss covered logs for terrariums, I'm considering grabbing one of those and trying to find terrarium mods that isn't taken straight from the wild day before shipment, as is commonly done. 

Tomorrow I might have a pet day, which is just when I take care of everyone in one day beyond normal daily things. I'm considering doing it the day after as I might possibly be driving up some of my antiques to compete in our state fair. 

I have noted over that past few weeks that Rhydian is having more and more trouble getting around his 5gal due to his special needs. So I'm going to be moving him to the 2.5gal which has been sitting for a bit then placing Amaryllis into the 5gal as he's been in a 1gal hold tank for the moment. 

Then the usual. Cleaning tanks, feeding and cleaning roaches, and cleaning and giving a new weekly variety of toys to the mice. 

That's it for this update. I'm trying to wait to get the isopods until the terrarium is all set up, it's a bit hard..


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Small update. 

I was alerted to the fact that both the isopod substrate and the live moss variety bag are currently being shipped. 

Placed an order in for the moss log as well, hopefully that will ship soon. 

Once all of that arrives I can set everything up and then order the isopods. 


To add. 
Unfortunately, pet day has been put on hold as I've come down with a pretty nasty case of the cold, apparently. I tested negative for everything else going around, so I hope to be able to get everyone taken care of in a day or so. 

No one's complaining though. Except for the mice, but they're just missing their daily attention sessions. They beg worse than the dog half the time


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Eridanus said:


> Small update.
> 
> I was alerted to the fact that both the isopod substrate and the live moss variety bag are currently being shipped.
> 
> ...


Sorry you’re not feeling well. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> Sorry you’re not feeling well. Hope you get better soon!


Thank you!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Just sharing a photo.

This little lady and I are doing a small show and tell on her species next week for the younger kids in my county's 4-H club.

So, we're working on getting more used to handling and being in noisier situations.
They may be insects, but they're just as aware of their surroundings as we are, and as the Hisser species as a whole tend to be runners and not fighters, we gotta work on our toleration level of new stimuli.

Anyways. She does make for a terrible study buddy, love her though.











Edit: Missed a couple typos lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok…. I’m both fascinated and completely grossed out by that little, giant!, cockroach. Ack!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> Ok…. I’m both fascinated and completely grossed out by that little, giant!, cockroach. Ack!!


Sooo, I shouldn't tell you that my Madagascar hisser is at least an inch bigger than her?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

This is just rambles mostly. 

Finally got around to a pet day today. Rhydian and Amaryllis are both in their new tanks and seem to be enjoying them. 
Unfortunately I don't have a video nor a picture to show, but Amaryllis had lots of fun chasing bubbles. 

Rhyme happens to have, what is most likely a cyst, on her one ear. I've been watching it the last month or so and it's not getting bigger but there is a bit of a scabbed over hole in the center of it. If she's picking at it, we are going to have issues. Doesn't seem to be infected though. 

The moss log has shipped. The other items should be here within a day or so, I am looking forward to that. 

On a very happy note, for the first time in the twoish years I've had her, Giselle finally let me handle her. 

Here's some images, I was really excited about this as she's TERRIFIED of people. So I'm pretty proud of her. 
Anyways lol here: 



























And that finished this, as stated, this was mostly just me rambling lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Update! 

I am happy to announce that Abracadabra did great at our little show and tell event yesterday. 
Understandably she was a bit nervous, but so was I, so we made a two-woman team of freaked out individuals  

The moss and the isopod soil both arrived last night, as did the moss log. 

Unfortunately, the moss log is a good 9-10 inches than what I had requested, so it won't fit in the terrarium. I have contacted the seller and am waiting to see how this works/plays out. 

In addition, because things like this always seem to happen to me, I now have a slug and a Rolly Polly. As I was looking over the log and started patching up some tears in the wrapping, I spotted both and decided to keep them. 

The seller did warn of hitch-hikers so I wasn't surprised, I just feel bad for them. So the Rolly Polly will be going in the terrarium and I'm figuring out how to keep the slug. Doubt the seller will miss them..?

Beyond that, I do plan on setting it up today. 

My current plan is to place dried sphagnum moss on the bottom (helps retain moisture), the isopod soil on top of that, then assorted decorations. 

I have also changed my sites from Powder Oranges to Armadillidium Vulgare. Powder Oranges are Sowbugs, so they don't roll up like Rolly Pollies do, they also have little tails on the end. 

There are multiple species of Armadillidium, Vulgare is supposed to be the easiest to care for though. So I've picked out a different pair of morphs and I'm considering playing with genetics. Maybe I'll get a cool colour and I'll isolate that line and see what I can do with it. 

Anyways, just speculating. I'll probably add other morphs down the road to play around with different looks. We'll see! 

That's it for now. I'll post a photo of the terrarium later and at some point I'll see what I can do about the slug. I'm considering placing it in with the Rolly Pollies for now though.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

This went faster than expected and changed plans a small bit again.

As I have no space for a log of any sort, I plan on simply returning the moss log and having that end there.

I ended up not using the Top-Fin rocks. When I do tank cleanings in a day or two I'll most likely place them in Amaryllis' tank.

Back to this terrarium. I plan on investing in a hygrometer at some point for it, as unlike Hissers, Rolly Pollies aren't quite as forgiving with dry conditions.

Both critters have been placed in the terrarium. 

In addition, I've also decided to name the slug "Hitch-Hiker". It seemed fitting enough.










I don't plan on naming any Rolly Pollies, as there will be too many. If there happens to be a special one at some point I'll name it.

I also plan on ordering the pollies soon, I'll update when I do.

Anyways, here's the terrarium. Not exactly appealing to the human eye, but it's functional for them.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Just sharing a photo.
> 
> This little lady and I are doing a small show and tell on her species next week for the younger kids in my county's 4-H club.
> 
> ...


Why? Just why? Now I'm gonna ask my mom to have one of these.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Why? Just why? Now I'm gonna ask my mom to have one of these.


Does this require me to answer honestly


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Small update 

Picked up a digital hygrometer as it was cheaper by essentially five dollars than a, guess you could say traditional.

It's reading 70% currently, I would like it to be a bit higher but even misting 3x a day isn't achieving it. So I'll see if there's anything I can do about that. 

Also ordered a grow light to place over it, as I forgot moss is a plant that requires a few hours of high light (direct light aka). 

It'll be good for my other plants as well. They're in the entry way currently, which doesn't get much light and I think that's why they're not doing too well. I plan on moving them into my room anyway so I can place them under that a few times a day and hope that works. My room consistently stays pretty dark at all times, hence why I haven't kept any in there so far. 

Anyways. So that's it on that. 

In the meantime, the current Rolly Polly in there and Hitch-Hiker seem to be doing fine. I see them here and there. 

Everyone else is doing decent. A bit of concern for Santiago though, I'm currently debating euthanasia more heavily as I don't know if it's fair for him anymore. 

He's got an internal tumour that's bulging exceptionally on both sides. It's been slow growing these last few months and now it's amassed to a weight where it's difficult for him to swim for long intervals. He's still fighting and being his happy self, so I'm just kinda watching.. 

That's it for now!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I’m glad things are coming along for the terrarium and I’m sorry that Santiago’s not doing well.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> I’m glad things are coming along for the terrarium and I’m sorry that Santiago’s not doing well.


Thank you!

I've been debating the decision for quite a while now. It's just time for some more thorough thought on it, ya know?
Honestly, he's held on longer than I thought he would too.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear about Santiago.... I'm sure you'll take the best decission for him.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

What's the dimensions of the terrarium? And what humidity would you like it to be? If you still have that mesh lid on it maybe try and find some perspex or wrap it with cling film or even window insulation film,more live plants would also help raise it, or just wait on the moss to grow in. 

Also a small watersource would help, glass candle holder or one of those stick on glass food bowls if you're concerned about the bugs drowning









Also are you sure that the hygrometer is calibrated correctly? Anything that you could double check against?

Sorry to hear about Santiago too


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

@Ratvan 

I'm attempting to keep it in the 80s range. And, how would I go about checking it's calibration? 

Unfortunately, with the way I set it up I don't have the space for any new items in it. Though, contrarily and fortunately, plastic wrap over three quarters of the lid seems to be working wonders. 

I'll definitely remember your recommendations though, thank you!! 

And apologies for the late reply as well.. Got kinda hectic here for a tad lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

So, nice big update here with some decent ups and downs. Apologies for not keeping up on this a bit better, hoping to change that.

Within the last weekish, I'm sorry to say that Pocus (Halloween hisser) and Jalaluddin have both passed on.

Not sure what happened with either, Pocus just dropped over and Jalaluddin was bright eyed and bushy tailed until Wednesday, when he suddenly decided to stop eating.
Unfortunately, I was out of town Thursday and Friday and he passed away sometime then. I had hoped that a few days of fasting might help as he showed no visual signs of ailment. But alas, I wasn't able to work it out on time..

The bump on Rhymes ear also burst sometime between Tuesday and Wednesday. When I noticed it, it was clean and held no sign of infection. Still doesn't now, so I haven't taken her in as Neosporin can be used to clean it. Therefore I don't see the point of a vet bill unless it becomes infected.

Anyways. Worst news out of the way, here's the rest.

I've also found a home for the moss log instead of shipping it back. Our rehabber friend is taking it and will most likely use it for one of her reptiles. Whether it's a snake, a tortoise, or her alligator I have no clue. So that's taken care of.

The Grow light has come in as well. Thankfully, the LEDS don't bother me and my plants seem pretty happy with the arrangement. The moss has perked up as well.

The Pollies have also arrived with zero casualties during shipping. Down the road I'll get another morph or two, but these guys are pretty cool for now.
Here's a photo!















Everyone is doing fairly well beyond the usual individual needs, so no concerns there for now.

I'm addition, while it doesn't pertain to any of my kiddos, I thought I'd mention this anyway.

Was out with a group of college professors, college students, and fellow highschool seniors yesterday. We ended up finding a pretty cool Joro spider, so just thought I'd share a pic. The Joro was very patient with all of us handling it









And, while I generally advise people to avoid Georgia, if you're ever in the northern bit of the state Gibbs Garden is a beautiful place to visit.
Unfortunately, the entire state had a hard frost the night before so many of the plants were damaged, but it was still gorgeous.

But genuinely, if you ever visit GA, avoid the true southern part of the state. It's nothing but bugs, heat, humidity, and sun. Though the cotton fields are pretty and the peanuts do smell nice, so maybe visit in the fall if you have to 

Here's a couple photos of the garden, if I remember I'll go though more later and see what else turned out decent enough to share (feel free to remind me if you wish). 





















































That's all for now!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Just a small one today: 

The seller was kind and sent a replacement log for free. So, that arrived today and thankfully it fits in the terrarium. 

I'm kinda likin the newer look better than the old honestly. 
Here's a few pics!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

I LOVE the natural look


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you both!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh my that looks so good!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Small update 

I came to the sad decision today to ease Santiago of his suffering. 

A few days ago I had noticed scales popping up in a few places, and yesterday, from beneath the popped up scales, were little bits of white. I could only assume that the tumour had finally broken through his skin. 

Beyond that, while he acted mostly himself, his quality of life had severely degraded. He struggled to come up for air and when feeding him he had to sit in my hand due to how the weight of the tumour weighed him down. 

Ended up using clove oil and it was an easy passing. He was out in seconds and gone in minutes. 


On another, happier note, I found Long Tailed Skipper caterpillars in our yard the other day. I've decided to raise a few and I'll post photos later or tomorrow! 

Anyways, that's all. I will get photos sometime soon lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I’m sorry for your loss of Santiago. 

That’s neat about the caterpillars!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Just some photos right now

Caterpillar wise, unfortunately every time I go to grab (read: remember) a pic of the caterpillars they're in hiding. I plan to sort through the collected amount of leaf litter and throw out the old stuff as I haven't done that in a few days (they're given fresh stuff daily). I'll find one later hopefully and I'll grab a pic for y'all. 

Was also down in Florida yesterday and found a pretty neat gecko. Consulted Google and he's supposedly a House Gecko. If he isn't and anyone knows otherwise, if they wouldn't mind sharing?
















Did tank cleanings today as well, and as always, Adante decided going after the siphon would be fun until he got a mouthful of plastic. Eventually he settled on just being intimidating.
Do they ever learn?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Eridanus said:


> Just some photos right now
> 
> Caterpillar wise, unfortunately every time I go to grab (read: remember) a pic of the caterpillars they're in hiding. I plan to sort through the collected amount of leaf litter and throw out the old stuff as I haven't done that in a few days (they're given fresh stuff daily). I'll find one later hopefully and I'll grab a pic for y'all.
> 
> ...


He looks so good even though his tail never grew back! That’s awesome!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> He looks so good even though his tail never grew back! That’s awesome!


Thanks! He's apparently decided to dedicate his life to proving he doesn't need one. Attacks on the siphon work as proof I'd believe


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Caterpillars have been located lol

Out of the four I snatched, two are now in their chrysalis stage. So, within a day or two I need to find a bigger container so they can hang/dry their wings when they hatch.

The other two are still in larvae stage.

The caterpillars of this species roll up leaves as protective barriers from weather and predators. Unfortunately, as the leaves of their host plant easily roll up once dead, to find them you've kinda gotta destroy their defenses to do so..

It doesn't harm them though, and the caterpillars will readily make another. So no harm done, I've just caused them some overtime work.

Here's a photo of a chrysalis and a caterpillar. I could post a photo of a butterfly of this species from a past batch, but I'll wait


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Someone's discovered the joys of plants. Just had to share! 
Also, don't mind Lunchable's (the snail) photo bomb


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Haha my new betta hasn't even noticed the very 

expensive anubia






look at this photo bomber


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Eridanus said:


> Someone's discovered the joys of plants. Just had to share!
> Also, don't mind Lunchable's (the snail) photo bomb
> 
> View attachment 1047847


Plants are great! What type of snail is Lunchable?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> Haha my new betta hasn't even noticed the very
> 
> expensive anubia
> View attachment 1047848
> look at this photo bomber


The innocent expression even, I bet that kids an experienced photo bomber


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> Plants are great! What type of snail is Lunchable?


He's a Japanese Trapdoor. I've found them to be similar to Mysterys, not the best for algae but great for clean-up!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Eridanus said:


> He's a Japanese Trapdoor. I've found them to be similar to Mysterys, not the best for algae but great for clean-up!


I was thinking he might be a Japanese Trapdoor. Neat looking little nugget!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> I was thinking he might be a Japanese Trapdoor. Neat looking little nugget!


Yeppers and thanks!! 
They're pretty cool little guys


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Lol Lunchable is a cute name


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Just a photo dump.
Apparently Ilias has decided that the snails are an enemy to be dealt with


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he’s a character!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> Oh my goodness, he’s a character!!


Absolutely so. Isn't the saying, "he's lucky he's cute"?


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

No llias don't turn Lunchable into a Lunchable


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> No llias don't turn Lunchable into a Lunchable


Thankfully, Lunchable is in with Liudvikas who doesn't seem to mind him too much. 

My Ramshorns, Malaysian Trumpets, Bladders, and my Mystery (Chaste) are all in with Ilias. 
Really only worried about Chaste, but we'll see how this goes. 

Anyways, going to tell him that someone else is reprimanding him. Maaaybe he'll listen (doubtful)


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Just a well-being update

The mice are doing great. No more issues with Rhymes ear as of now, still a bump, but no infection of any sorts. 

I am sorry to say that Abracadabra has passed away. I'm also sorry for Giselle, who not only lost her first friend earlier this year but now her other/new friend has passed on. 
Unlike Bettas, roaches have a tendency to just drop with little to no alert before hand. As I don't know any of the Halloween Hissers ages (adult wise), I'm inclined to think both Pocus and Abracadabra have passed on due to age. 
Hocus is still with me, though she's always in the log and I've never seen her hang out with Giselle. So Giselle is on her own except for the nymphs. 

Abracadabra did leave me a gift about two months ago. A batch of 22 nymphs. As molting is rough for them, that batch is now down to roughly 12-14. I'm happy I've kept them as Giselle at least has someone to keep her company that's out and about. 

Here's one of the nymphs: 










Onto the slugs. I now have two, having found a second adult in there. Can I tell the difference between Hitch-Hiker and this new one (now dubbed Tag-a-long), no I can not. But it works  



















The isopods are doing great. Did a photoshoot with the one the other day, so here's a few photos of one. 


























Doing tanks tomorrow, so I'll probably dump photos of the boys tomorrow. We'll see. I already have so many photos of them though 


Then just a farewell photo of Abracadabra. A horrible study buddy, but a very tolerant little lady. She'll be sorely missed 











That's it. I was mostly just finding an excuse to post pics of kiddos


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

I'm sorry but atleast you will have the second generation of Abracadabra I currently have no slugs but I'm gonna try do breed some in spring


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> I'm sorry but atleast you will have the second generation of Abracadabra I currently have no slugs but I'm gonna try do breed some in spring


That's true, I will  

And nice!! They're pretty cool critters. 
You'll have to keep us updated on how that goes!?


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Up where I live banana slugs are rare so I have to look hard catch them and then release but this time I'm gonna breed them


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> Up where I live banana slugs are rare so I have to look hard catch them and then release but this time I'm gonna breed them


We dont have those down in Georgia, that's so cool that you do though!!!

Do you have any photos of one by chance?? If you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Sorry I don't but I can try to find one in spring I don't have a picture because I haven't caught one in a while they only come out in spring


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> Sorry I don't but I can try to find one in spring I don't have a picture because I haven't caught one in a while they only come out in spring


No reason to apologize, totally understand!  

I'll keep an eye out for any news you have on your slugs in the coming months then!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

This isn't pet related but thought I'd share anyway. 

Don't know how much y'all will be able to see of this one, but the moon had a pretty nice ring around it last night. 











This morning, though unfortunately I didn't get a photo, the sun had a rainbow ring surrounding it entirely. 
Here it is this afternoon with a little on each side. 










I'll keep an eye out on the sunset this evening too. The best ones are always before a hurricane or tropical storm hits. 

On that note, to anyone who may be in Florida, keeping y'all in my thoughts. I know we're all pretty much used to this, but still. 

I'll post photos of the boys later!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

I've seen a sky rainbow and a sun rainbow


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Eridanus said:


> This isn't pet related but thought I'd share anyway.
> 
> Don't know how much y'all will be able to see of this one, but the moon had a pretty nice ring around it last night.
> 
> ...


Very nice.

In the picture of the sun in the afternoon, those 2 rainbow colored spots are called “sun dogs”. They’re more commonly seen in the fall/winter because of the angle of the sun, but they can occur anytime.

Actually, the moon halo, sun halo, and sun dogs are all caused by ice crystals in the upper atmosphere and can often be the harbinger of a coming storm.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> Very nice.
> 
> In the picture of the sun in the afternoon, those 2 rainbow colored spots are called “sun dogs”. They’re more commonly seen in the fall/winter because of the angle of the sun, but they can occur anytime.
> 
> Actually, the moon halo, sun halo, and sun dogs are all caused by ice crystals in the upper atmosphere and can often be the harbinger of a coming storm.


I might pick your brain about all of this at some point, if you don't mind?

Also, that's fascinating and the appearance of all these makes sense now.
I'll see the sun halo before a squall line here and there in the spring, but they don't seem to be very common here. The others I don't see very often either. All three in the span of not even 24hrs had me surprised.

Thanks for the information as always!!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Photo dump of the boys, don't mind the bad quality 
Just did water changes, so they're out for their revenge by not co-operating for photos

Amaryllis:


















Inaiyau:










Adante:










Rhydian:










Liudvikas:










And Ilias, who is STILL going after this one ramshorn. He doesn't mind Chaste (The Mystery), the MTS, the bladders, nor the baby ramshorns or even the spotted adult ramshorn. It's this ONE snail that's apparently the enemy 

For those of you that knew Moroz Rosett, Ilias is most _certainly _just as difficult as he was.
Oh I missed having a little spitfire around


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

He really won't leave that one snail alone


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> He really won't leave that one snail alone


He truly won't


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Temperatures are FINALLY starting to get below the 60s. 

I know, to you northern folks that's warm (is to me too) but as it hasn't gotten below 60 yet here, I'm excited. 
As I was cheated out of a winter last year (literally, the lowest day temp was low 50 smth) I'm hoping I'm not cheated out again this year. 

Anyways, the nights are colder, with temps dipping into the 30s now. So some changes are being made for winter, especially as we have a wonky air system too. 

As the roaches aren't supposed to go below 65 and the current house temp is 67, the heating lamp was turned on. 
It is also fair to mention that both the roaches and the isopods are attempting or are buried in the substrate, hence what definitely led to the heat lamp today. 

I'll also have to keep an eye out on the tanks as the heaters tend to struggle to keep the tanks warmer in winter. Usually the temp drops to around 74-76 degrees. The boys are always fine though and I just give some extra snacks to help. 

The mice just get extra bedding and nesting material. 


Onto other things. 
Ilias managed to get a pretty nasty tear in his caudal the other day. He currently looks like a double tail because of it. 
How he managed this, no clue. 
Did add some IAL and I'm just watching. It should heal soon I hope. And in the meantime, I'm trying to figure out what caused it. 

Everyone is doing great otherwise. I counted nymph numbers the other day and am down to around 7-8 (that I could find). 
As I'm slowly losing them with no trace, and I know for a fact that these guys cant escape, I'm beginning to wonder if they're being eaten. 
Which leads me to needing to research other protein-rich substances I can give them. 

The roaches currently get a stable diet of bee pollen, dried chicken (dog treats), either the NorthFin pellets or one of the other fish pellets I have on hand, with fresh carrots, bananas, and cranberry each week. If we happen to have other things like strawberries, tomatoes, dried cereal, ect that's safe I'll throw some in. 
This should be enough for them, but I'm going to research regardless. Maybe I'll also try feeding twice a week instead of just once. 

They are by no means underweight (quite fat for roaches actually), so I'm not entirely sure what I think of adding a second feeding yet. 

Anyways. That's it, just some changes that I was documenting and wanted to share.


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

It's 32 where I live and it's in the 20s at night hopefully the nymphs show up


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

I envy that you even have winter. I live in the tropics so all year round it is just hot, hotter, hottest. Literally.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

XDbetta said:


> I envy that you even have winter. I live in the tropics so all year round it is just hot, hotter, hottest. Literally.


I can't complain then. Couldn't imagine an, essentially, unending summer! 
Poor you!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

It gets so cold though but we did have a few early snows


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I am from Alberta, Canada.....I would LOVE to be cheated out of winter


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

You mean being frozen to death I only like the cold if there's snow


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Totally agree. A temp of like -5C with snow and stuff would be perfect.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Not from Alberta but would live to skip -40 and -30 temperatures at the least lol.


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

Cold weather is horrible without snow


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

_Oh my goodness_.
Negative temps!? Yeah, you know, I might just, in fact, stay down here with my high humidity, 100+ summer temps and no winter. This I'm used to!  

Bless y'all's hearts.. lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Here with some updates.

I've had two of the long tailed skippers hatch so far. I haven't released the second yet as it just hatched this evening.
Here's some photos of the one I released a day or two ago though!



















Was also in a neighboring town the other day and stopped at the store where I got Lunchable.
And, well, they had one trapdoor all lonesome and I figured, you know, why not?
So, meet Brunch! He's the golden one, Lunchable is the green.











In addition, I decided to take photos of one of my mice, Chyme, a few days ago.
Chyme was adopted from the same petstore that Adante came from. Which, already says a lot lol
Just sharing this because when I adopted her (she was 6wks), she was underweight, dehydrated, had patches of fur missing due to bullying, and after a vet visit found out she had pinworms.
This is her, a year and a half later, living the spoiled, chonky life

I also just think she's adorable and wanted to share photos of her photoshoot  




















Happy to report that everyine else is doing spectacular as well!


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

I love Brunch!!!!! Lol I can see you are going with the food theme


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Betta Nerd said:


> I love Brunch!!!!! Lol I can see you are going with the food theme


Apparently I am


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Decided to thoroughly clean Giselle's and Hocus' enclosure the other day.

Someone couldn't sit on her log on the floor like a good little roach, so she dealt with my cleaning of the enclosure. We had a failed escape attempt  











All of the Halloween nymphs were rounded up and placed in a critter keeper for now. Have 13 or 14 total. Plan on keeping them all. 
The females, when grown, will all go with Hocus and Giselle. The males I'll figure out what to do with. I'd like to keep a few, but worst comes to worst if I have too many I'll see if I can find some people to give them away to as pets. Don't think I could sell them as feeders.. 











Both Ilias and Liudvikas have created, and have been maintaining bubble nests for a few days. 

Here's Liudvikas nest, and a photo of him photo bombing when I tried to get a pic of the trapdoors. 
If you can spot Brunch, I'll give you a congratulations lol 

















Ilias' tail is still healing. But it's going along nicely. 
He still has an issue with the one orange ramshorn as well. He never attacks it, just flares, so I'm leaving it for now. 
Also, because of his dedicated hatred to it, I've decided to name it Nemesis. 




















Everyone else is doing great. 

Onto plants though, one of my Pothos isn't doing too hot, so if anyone's a plant keeper and I could pick your brain? Kinda at a loss with her.. 

That's it for now lol


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Aww so glad everyone's doing good! About your pothos... where do you keep it and can we have a pic of it? 

Also... is brunch here?


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice eyesight lol!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Aww so glad everyone's doing good! About your pothos... where do you keep it and can we have a pic of it?
> 
> Also... is brunch here?
> View attachment 1048656


Yep, that's exactly where he is!!

Interesting thing about my pothos.. I stopped using the grow light for the last several days and have found all of my plants to be doing better. So, not sure if it's a matter that they were getting too much light or there's something funky with it?
Either way, going to test this theory a bit more on the others as I don't want to put the poor thing through anymore.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Critter Update:

First off, sorry for the late replies to this thread. Had my SAT, semester finals, and end-of-semester stuff with my clubs and student council. It's been a tad hectic..

Anyways, onto the critters! (This is a long post)

Over the past several days, a centipede and some type of snail have both made an appearance in the isopod terrarium.
Photos of them from today:


















The nymphs are doing great. Finally caught one after a molt, so here's a photo (the white kiddo). 
When they molt, they shed their exoskeleton and hold a white appearance until the exoskeleton dries/hardens back up.











Same kid roughly 12hrs later:











The mice were doing a lot of squabbling (pecking order redo apparently), so I've been treating them as if they've just been introduced to each other. All toys were taken out except for one hide, with pellets strewn throughout the cage. Over the last week, I've added in a tunnel with multiple holes (so no one can be cornered), and thrown in some pellet/seed mix. As time goes on I'll continue to slowly reintroduce the fun items/food. 
There's also been less fighting since starting this, so here's to hoping they continue to get along. 


Onto the betta boys. 
Ilias fins continue to heal, Adante's gotten pretty chubby, Inaiyau's eyesight continues to be questioned, Amaryllis and Liudivikas are doing great, and Rhydian's not doing so hot. 

Rhydian's taken to not wanting to eat much, if at all. We've gone from 12-14 pellets daily to, if I'm lucky, 4-5 but typically 1-3. He'll come up to his leaf hammock wanting food, but he'll just watch it drift right by his face, or even if it's right next to it, and just sit there. If he eats, he'll only eat 2 pellets at a time, any more and he spits them right out. 
I've tried giving him bloodworms and brine shrimp directly to his mouth with a tweezers as well, but he spits those out too.

I've been checking his parameters and they're fine, he's got no outside problems except a bump on the one side of his face that's been there before this started (I've been watching it). And his belly has been turning greyer. So, not sure if there's something going on internally left over from the condition he was in when I first got him, or if there's something else going on. 
I've been thinking about making a post, but I don't know if there's anything I could do if it's internal.. Gonna keep trying what I can though, and if anyone has any ideas that'd be awesome. 


Onto the aquatic snails, they're all doing fine. I did make the discovery of a snail graveyard in the filter in Ilias' tank last water change though, so I've made a note to check it weekly and pull any of the little guys out. By doing this, hopefully, the ramshorn population will finally grow. 


I've also really been wanting to get back into keeping shrimp, but I don't know if any of my guys would be good with them. So, that's something being considered right now. 


On top of the usual pets, the last three caterpillars have finally made chrysalises. I am questioning the one, so it'll be interesting to see if it turns into anything. It's still "alive", as if you bump the container it moves, and I'm 99% sure it's not a caterpillar and just a wonky form of a chrysalis. But, we'll see. 











I also have a flightless wasp for the time being, who has been dubbed Blueberry Pie. He's at the point where he's annoyed that he's stuck like this, but he's pretty chill otherwise. I need to redecorate his container though, but it's been raining the last few days so everything's soaked outside. So, kinda waiting until it dries out a tad. 












Anyways, that's it now.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

There’s several ups and downs in this post, so YAY and BOO!

Is the centipede a risk to the isopods since it’s a predator? The land snail is cute.

I never would have dreamed I’d make this statement but, the baby roach is kinda adorable.

I hope Rhydian starts doing better.

Shrimp are really neat. I’m loving both the Amanos and the cherrys I have in the 10 gallon.

Hopefully the cat in the wonky chrysalis is ok. I’ve seen some pretty crazy looking ones that turn out fine, or with just a bit of something not normal when they eclose and others that had a perfect chrysalis but they were compromised in some other way and couldn’t be released. With the huge transformations they go through it’s almost a miracle that any of them survive!

And finally, where in the world did you find a flightless wasp? And how are you not getting stung by it?!?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Yeah, I had a lot of new things pop up 

You know, I honestly need to research that.
But, as this log came from someone with established terrariums that kept all of these critters together, alongside reptiles, I think they're okay.
Since isopods and snails are both scavengers, I've not only added in new fruits and veggies to their menu, but another meat/protein source. I've also been looking into finding more variety meat wise, so by acting on that, hopefully everyone stays in the peaceful mode they're in now.
I'll do research and let you know though, I honestly hadn't considered that yet.

Everything's cute as babies, right? 
They're little buggers though, an absolute
pain to catch and hold.

I'm glad yours are doing great!! I had ghost shrimp in the past and loved the personalities they had. That's probably the type I'd end up with again.

Glad to know there's hope! I'll make sure to keep y'all updated on the little guy.
We had a swallowtail earlier this year with the WONKIEST chrysalis, honestly thought the thing died.
Little guy came out fine though, but his wings had dried a bit odd.
Still ended up flying off, so it's pretty cool what they can manage with.

Fun story. Not really actually lol
I'm part of a homeschool group (I know, kinda beats the concept of homeschooling lol), and after we use the building every week (rent it) a couple people stay to clean.
Anyways, had the group Christmas party that day, many stayed behind to clean, I was sweeping the kitchen and found the kid on the floor.
For the question on how I don't get stung. I have no idea. I have been stung in the past, but it was due to being in the wrong place at the wrong time (read: trying to stop others from messing with them).
Anyways, everything always seems to be pretty cool with me, even when I purposely bother them at times 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sad update here. 

The not-as-sad one first. 

Made a post in the Diseases and Emergencies section to see if anyone had ideas about Rhydian, at the least I'm hoping some thoughts that I hadn't considered yet might be brought up. 
But he's not doing any better, though throughout the course of today I did get him to eat 3 pellets. So, that's something...


For the more sorrowful update, I'm sorry to say that one of the mice, Thyme, passed away the other night. 
I am unsure of what caused it, though I'm thinking it was either stomach cancer or an internal tumour that never got big enough for me to see. Neither of which I could've done anything for, unfortunately. 
She was fine up until that evening when out of the blue I found her stretching her hindlegs repeatedly and continuously licking her belly. As the next hour went on, her body language got more and more pained. 
Gave her pain meds, sat with her in her last hours, and she eventually passed quickly and easily while asleep in my hands. 

Rhyme and Chyme are doing the whole thing where everytime I walk up to them they think I'm bringing their friend back, though sadly I am not. 
They're doing alright otherwise, though Rhyme has that bump on her ear again, which as it's not getting bigger nor infected I've chosen to just let be. 

And, hoping I can get ideas with Rhydian, as I really don't want the kiddo to slowly starve to death, but as he's still fighting I don't know if I could bring myself to euthanize him either. But, we'll see how it turns out. 

Anyways, that's it. 
Here's a picture of Thyme, in all her horrible study buddy glory, just because.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww. Poor little Thyme. Pet mice and rats just don’t live long enough.

In the past I had pet rats. Both died of cancer. After my second one passed I had to give them up because I had developed a rat allergy.

And I’m bummed about Rhydian. I was hoping it was just a phase.

ETA: I just looked at your E&D post for Rhydian. I don’t have much to offer so I didn’t comment there. I sort of wonder about an infection of some type, but that’s just speculation on my part.

I will ask where you got him? He looks _so_ much like my koi boy, Francis, that I just lost.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> Aww. Poor little Thyme. Pet mice and rats just don’t live long enough.
> 
> In the past I had pet rats. Both died of cancer. After my second one passed I had to give them up because I had developed a rat allergy.
> 
> ...


They really don't.. Sorry to hear that as well. 

Huh, that's a good thought.
Someone else mentioned SBD and to try epsom.
I might try the route of daily aquarium salt baths, see if that does anything. I'm at such a loss that I'll try almost anything that I know isn't going to do more harm than good at the moment..

For where I got him, I snagged him from a local PetSmart. And, sorry about Francis 😔


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

I'm sorry seems like your having some animal troubles


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Update:
Involves some ups, downs, and just some casual "you don't need to know this but figured I'd mention it" updates lol


First off, I'm sorry to say that Rhydian passed on some time last night. As nothing was helping and he hadn't eaten in about three days by that point, I had planned on euthanizing him today anyway as I didn't want him to starve. Though I wasn't saved from making the difficult decision, I was spared from having to do it. So, some pros and cons there, I guess..
Hate that I couldn't figure out what it was, I feel as if most of the boys I lost this year were due to that.. Really a bummer with him though as malnutrition and starvation is what I rescued him from, and then fought for weeks against just to get the little guy to where he could swim again for longer than a few seconds.
Anyways, sorry, please excuse the vent. Just really bummed out that he ended up passing on due to what I thought we had beaten, besides the lingering physical effects of it. Really gonna miss the kiddo a lot though, he was a special little guy and I was so proud of him..

Here's a photo of the little guy and an impressive bubble nest he made once in the 5gal <3


















As the 2.5gal is now empty, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it. It's still got one of the horned nerites and all the live plants, so I'll keep up on it. Though I'm going to let it sit for several weeks and stew on what to do with it next while doing so, just to make sure any possible fish diseases die off.

All the other betta boys are doing okay at least, got a photo of Adante meeting Chyme yesterday. He was not impressed with her.












Speaking of the mice, the two of them are squabbling, still. It has not calmed down as I had hoped.
Going to give them a few more days though and see if they can figure it out. There's no blood being drawn or fur missing, so there's a bonus, and I believe it's them just figuring out the pecking order now that Thyme is gone.


Blueberry Pie is still gracing me with his presence and is overall doing great. Definitely think his lack of flight is due to a wing injury as he tends to hold the one wonky. Doesn't matter though, he's welcome to stay as long as he needs.












I have also discovered that I have four centipedes along with a few different types of microorganisms that don't seem to be causing any trouble, and an earthworm that's roughly 3-4 inches. Threw in some Bug Bites fish flakes the other day and everybody _loved _them, and it was a loved them as in the couple of pinches were gone in only a few hours kinda loved them. They also seem to enjoy lettuce.
Was considering adding in more isopods to see if I could get them to breed, but we'll see. They're all at peace, to which if there's any possibility I could disturb that, I don't want to do it in case something negative came out of it.

And here's a little isopod curled up in a burrow, they've decided it's too cold recently.











The roaches are spectacular too. Caught one of the nymphs mid-molt the other day:



















End result: One successful molt












I have around 16-17 nymphs, and though it takes several months for them to reach maturity, I've already been scheming ideas of how I'm going to house all of them, especially as most are different sizes and therefore will probably reach maturity at different times. Thankfully, I do have plenty of containers and can stick all of the females in with the two adults. If I have too many males, I may end up having to rehome some (strictly as pets of course), but I'm hoping not.
We'll see, it'll continue to be an interesting journey. I had never planned on this journey, but It's been fascinating regardless.

Anyways, here's a photo of Giselle giving me a judgemental look of "where's the food mom??"











On top of all this, I have also been needing to turn the heat lamp on for all of the invertebrates the last few days, so here's a photo, of the lot of them stacked under it. Whenever it's off I do unstack them, and it's only on when I'm around.













Anyways, that's it. To everyone getting hit by Elliott, stay warm! And to anyone traveling safe travels! Happy Holidays as well, wishing the best for all y'all


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I’m really sorry about Rhydian. I understand how hard it is to not know exactly what happened.

It’s great that everyone else is doing so well!

Hope you’re having a good holiday season.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy new year everyone! Hope you're all doing well  

I came across some extra money for Christmas and have decided to put it forth to completely redoing the 2.5gal. 
I've also started filling in the empty spaces in my other tanks with more plants. 

As of now, I'm going to continue the use of both the current heater and the filter as an effort to somewhat save the cycle. Though, as I plan on rinsing out both, doubt it'll be of much help. 
I'm also planning on throwing out the old gravel and using new. 

I'm out of town currently but when I get back I plan on cleaning out the tank, and thoroughly rinsing the plants, the wood, and the decorative rocks I have in there. 
In addition, I'm going to let the tank sit and dry, preferably in the sun but it's supposed to rain the first few days that I'm back in town unfortunately. 
If needed, it can always just sit and dry out in my room too. 

As for the plants and wood, I'll place them in a spare container with water and let them sit for a few days. Once the 2.5gal is cleaned out I'll place them back in for the time being. 

For additional plants, I've currently got some dwarf hairgrass on the way in the mail, some red root floaters that the seller is supposed to be shipping in a few days (avoiding holiday holds and such), and some other annubias that arrived yesterday along with some cuttings from another plant. 

Which raises the question, how do you get cuttings to root? Is it like houseplants, just leave them in the water? 
I've told my mom to let all of the arrived plants float in Amaryllis' tank until I get back, so hopefully that was okay for them? 

At some point too, I'll be running into a pet store in a neighboring town that has a nice selection of different live plants. 

Anyways, all of the boys are doing great. Ilias still has a hatred of that one ramshorn, I have a feeling that'll be a continued thing apparently. 

The mice are still having disagreements, I'm thinking they'll be a pair where they definitely need the third mouse so bullying isn't focused on one but spread out. It's recommended to not keep only two mice for that reason. 
I've also considered separating, which I'm sure Rhyme would do just fine with, but it brings forth the cons of having to buy another cage and new things for her, and Chyme can't handle being alone. For the few months that Chyme was alone after the passing of a past cagemate she chewed the bars repeatedly, and had me strongly concerned of damaged teeth that entire time. She stopped as soon as she got more cagemates. 

But then if I get a new mouse, there's the whole introducing process and the risk of her not being accepted. 

Lots of things to think about. But as Chyme has started pulling fur so roughly from Rhyme that she's leaving wounds, and the lesser of all the evils is trying a new mouse, I'm kind of leaning that way though I'd prefer not to. 
Not sure what to do as of now, but I'll figure out something. 

Beyond that, everyone's doing great.


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

For most of my cuttings, I place them directly into the soil, but leaving them floating might be even better. Good luck with your projects!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thebettabubble said:


> For most of my cuttings, I place them directly into the soil, but leaving them floating might be even better. Good luck with your projects!


I use gravel, so I'm not sure how good that'd be for them? 
Thank you!


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Do you have stem plants growing in your aquarium already?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh, it's slipping my brain on what constitutes as a stem plant  

All of my tanks are planted (not heavily but in-between) so, I'm going to answer yes?
Sorry, really long response to that lol


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

If you already have plants rooted in the gravel, then the new plants won't have too much of a hard time doing the same. You could leave them floating on the top of the aquarium so they can develop some roots before planting them


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thebettabubble said:


> If you already have plants rooted in the gravel, then the new plants won't have too much of a hard time doing the same. You could leave them floating on the top of the aquarium so they can develop some roots before planting them


Awesome! I was thinking that was the case, but wanted to ask. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh man, finally home!
Fun weekend, just very overwhelming for my brain. Thankful that I can spend the next few days in my own room and recuperate!

On top of recuperating, I'm going to get the 2.5gal cleaned out tomorrow. It's supposed to be sunny tomorrow but rainy on Wednesday, so it'll get to dry a little in the sun.

The red root floaters are supposed to be shipping out tomorrow and on top of that, the dwarf hair grass is supposed to be arriving tomorrow morning. So, here's to hoping it's made the trip alright.

Everyone except for Liudvikas reportedly behaved while I was gone, and the plants that had I asked to be left floating in Amaryllis' tank look beautiful. I was told he's had a ton of fun swimming through them and sitting here watching him now I definitely see that he's enjoying them.

So, small change of plans, even if those cuttings get roots I'll leave them floating as he's enjoying them so much. I'm hoping I don't kill the plant as the last time I had this type it died on me. But, that was when I was a fresh starter to plant keeping in aquariums, so this go-round will hopefully be better!
I still plan on moving the anubias to other tanks though.

One day, I would love to have heavily planted tanks, but to do that with all of my ones currently I'd have to completely start them from scratch pretty much and I'm not going to dedicate myself to that in my last semester of high school. So, I'm haphazardly throwing in plants to fill in as many gaps as possible for the time being.
It's not like the boys care how they look, they just enjoy having the plants 

Anyways, here's the plant cutting and Amaryllis' silly self in the corner.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Small updates:

The dwarf hair grass arrived today, it's looking a bit yellowed but should (hopefully) perk back up. I've got it floating in Inaiyau's tank for the time being.
Got a notification today as well that the red root floaters have been shipped.

The 2.5gal has been successfully cleaned out. Unfortunately, as it was cloudy all day I did not get to put it in the sun, so it gets to dry inside.
All of the plants have been moved into the spare 1gal for now, and all decorations have been well cleaned and left to dry. The filter has also been disassembled and left out to dry too.

Tomorrow afternoon if I have time after water changing everyone, or Thursday if not, I plan on setting up the tank with what I have. So, new gravel, plants will be put in, etc. If I have empty space I'll find more plants for it.

At some point this week I also hope to go to a neighboring town to visit a LFS and check out their plant selection. If not and either way, I'll be in a city on Sunday that has a Petco, so I'll stop by there to check out their plants.

While at Petco, I also plan on checking out their mice and seeing their overall health. Out of all the cons, I think adding a third would be the least problematic? I hope so at least. If the health of the mice there don't look the best I'll reach out to the feeder breeder that I got Thyme and Rhyme from to see if she's still breeding and if she's got any does she's wanting to rehome.
Which, even if Petco has decent-looking mice, I'll most likely reach out to the breeder. Her mice come healthy and even though almost all of them that I've had either have allergies, asthma, or sensitive lungs and end up with tumors and/or cancer later in life, I at least know they'll come without something such as pinworms and that'll save me a decent sized vet bill. 

Anyways, visiting these stores though, I'll need to try to hold fast to my "don't bring another betta home just yet", but I don't know how long that's going to hold. Once that tank gets set up I won't have an excuse to stop me! 
So, at some point, you can all expect a happy announcement!

I'll post photos of the 2.5 when it's set up. Oh, and if anyone had advice on keeping Dwarf Hair Grass? I'll happily listen to all you've got to say as, admittedly, I haven't done as much research on carpet plants as I should've.. Whoops


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

The tank was set up yesterday! 
It's looking a bit empty right now, but in a few months' time, the smaller anubias will have hopefully filled out/grown a bit (they're not nana petites). 
For the space behind the wood piece and near the filter, I plan on picking up another plant to place there. 

The hair grass has perked up a bit and the red root floaters are still on their way. I'm supposed to be getting 100(ish) leaves of the floaters, so I'll most likely place a few in each tank. Here's to hoping they take off well!

I did pull a handful of gravel from Inaiyau's tank and placed it into the 2.5gal, as it's supposed to help jumpstart the cycle a little? 
Anyways, took a read on parameters and both ammonia and nitrite are reading between 0.25ppm and 0.50ppm, so I'll have to do a water change tomorrow on it. 
It's been so long since I cycled a tank that I forgot what went into it, when (not if lol), I come home with a kiddo, if it's before the tank is cycled, I think I'll leave him/her in the spare 1gal until the cycle's complete. 

Anyways, here's a photo of the tank. As I said, I'm hoping that extra space will fill in eventually.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

The hair grass has perked up nicely, they've all stopped losing their blades (or is it needles??), and overall have gotten a more healthy appearance. 

The red root floaters arrived today as well! The water in the package was a dark green with a pretty harsh smell. Not sure what caused either, but all of the plants that survived (very few casualties, thankfully), have been well rinsed and are currently resting in room temp, dechlorinated, fertilized water, and placed under an aquarium light. 
I'll rinse them again most likely before placing them in the tanks, just wanted to see, if by sorta soaking them that I could get the rest of that green stuff out, if I missed any.

I did not find any plants that looked like they'd go well in the 2.5gal yesterday, so I'm hoping Petco has some nice ones tomorrow. 

Also, some fun news, I get to add a new isopod species to my current zoo. I had some money left over (I budgeted everything lol) and once talking it over with my mom, found a really cheap set-up that comes with all of the supplies on eBay and ordered another species.

The species I'm getting is another really easy beginner species, Porcellio Scaber. The specific morph is known as "orange dalmatian". 
Porcellio Scaber is on the opposite, you could say end, of isopods from Armadillidium Vulgare. Rolly Pollies (Vulgare) roll up and don't have little tails on the ends of their bodies, while Sowbugs (Scaber) aren't capable of rolling up and do have the little tails on the end. 
The isopod hobby has _hundreds _of species in it, but personally I've found it easy to just separate them into the two groups: Sowbugs (Ex: Scaber) and Pillbugs/Rolly Pollies (Ex: Vulgare). Which most people know them as either one of those and not the scientific names. 

I'll post photos when I get them, I'm hoping that both the enclosure and the buggos ship Monday and that the enclosure is here first. If not, I've had worse difficulties arise, I'll figure it out lol 
And, I have, obviously, fallen into the rabbit hole that is the isopod keeping hobby and I don't think I'll be finding my way out anytime soon. Do I regret this? Nope!

Anyways, call it a gut-feeling, or prediction if we're being dramatic, but I keep getting the feeling that Petco is where I'll find my new fish kiddo. But, we'll see. Just don't be surprised if I end up announcing hey, got a new kid! tomorrow


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on the new isopods! Hopefully the tank arrives first!

I’m not sure about dwarf hair grass since I’ve never had any. Also no clue what was going on with the red root floaters, that sounds odd. Maybe ask the seller?

In my area I usually find the prettiest bettas at Petco, but I found 2 of my boys at Petsmart.
Can’t wait to see who catches your eye!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> Congrats on the new isopods! Hopefully the tank arrives first!
> 
> I’m not sure about dwarf hair grass since I’ve never had any. Also no clue what was going on with the red root floaters, that sounds odd. Maybe ask the seller?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm really excited to get them!! 

I might do that, thanks! The floaters came with several bladder snails and a species of snail I've never seen before (they looked like garden snails but are aquatic?), but they all survived just fine in whatever it was. So, not too worried? I think I'll ask anyway, just to be sure. 

Good to know! The PetSmart in my area recently started getting a somewhat better variety, but excited to know that about Petco!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Eridanus said:


> The floaters came with several bladder snails and a species of snail I've never seen before (they looked like garden snails but are aquatic?


Interesting. Do you have a picture of the unknown snail? Maybe someone can help ID it.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> Interesting. Do you have a picture of the unknown snail? Maybe someone can help ID it.


Not currently, but if I get the chance and see one later I'll grab a pic and make a post.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

This Petco was kinda small but did have a pretty nice selection of Bettas. 
Didn't get photos, but there was a really pretty purple with a blue tint veiltail, a cute little samurai, and lots of others. 

I've never really gone off colour, more personality or if they're sick/disabled, and that completely applied to this guy. 

I was looking over them all and he was the only one who looked at me the entire time, even when I looked at another or walked away. 

With a cute little face and a "take me" excitement, I am happy to introduce this kid. For now unnamed, but I'll find one later. 

Ran myself down there while my family did something else, so here's a photo of the kid buckled in to go back. We're currently on our 1 1/2 hr commute home, so I'll get better photos later. 
He seems to be a pretty chill guy though. Gets all excited when people come up, when he was being gawked at by people or kids were running around, he was just staring at them curiously. 

On top of that, also found a cool plant that I'll place in Inaiyau's tank, and an anubia with a suction clip thing that I'll probably place in Adante's. We'll see though

Anyways, here's the little guy! More photos and a name coming later, of course


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay! Even without a close up he looks super cute!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I didn't get to sit down and look for a name yet, as I had hoped, but I'll do it later when I'm back home.. again lol

Here's a few pics I grabbed of the little guy before transferring him to the 1gal though, which is where he'll be staying until the 2.5 cycles.

Didn't get it in any of the photos, but when the light hits his fins right he's got a vibrant purple iridescence, I'll try to catch it at some point.



























Doing a rodent and invertebrate cleaning day today, only got as far as Blueberry Pie (will do the rest later), but happy to say that he's still doing well











We also picked up an injured Osprey on the way back from Florida earlier.
Don't know the depth of his injury, but this wing is definitely fractured and/or broken.
We're taking him to a vet office in a neighboring town tomorrow that has their license to rehab, so he's stuck on the deck tonight.
But here he is, he's been named Oscar.


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Such a beautiful little guy, and thank you for caring for your local wildlife


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Super cute little betta boy! And what an awesome thing to do for the osprey. I love raptors! I hope it’s eventually able to be released.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thebettabubble said:


> Such a beautiful little guy, and thank you for caring for your local wildlife


Of course! It's kinda habit now anyway, my mom and I have been rescuers and transporters for a while now


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> Super cute little betta boy! And what an awesome thing to do for the osprey. I love raptors! I hope it’s eventually able to be released.


Thanks!! He's a curious little guy, keeps coming up to see what I'm doing. 
Still unnamed, currently. It is my goal sometime tomorrow to find one. 

So do I. Depending on where and how the wing is injured dictates whether the kiddo gets to go back or not (or if he's euthanized). Hoping for the best though. 
By chance, have you ever heard/read about falconry? Don't know if it's up your alley, but it's a pretty cool thing.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Vulgare update.

Made a post on FB to an isopod group bout my pods.
@sparkyjoe They said the exact same thing you did, that centipedes were predators. 
I was recently informed that they would, in fact, eat isopods. While I did do research in the past, I had never found anything saying they would eat pods even though they were predators, so maybe I had just looked at the wrong sites?

Either way, I bring this up as I just spent several minutes chasing down and removing said centipedes to their own enclosure.

Lately, I had been seeing only 5-6 pods, but upon uprooting everything in my hunt I found around 20+(ish). So they've been breeding and I'm highly relieved that they're doing okay.

You live and you learn I guess, just glad this hadn't ended as I thought it would.

For now, the centipedes are in a 1gal critter keeper. I will be doing lots of research tomorrow on how to care for them as they're now they're own deparate thing and I can't just leave them to figure it out, but, as they seem to be breeding I believe their care is similar to isopods.

Anyways, unexpected plans are always fun. Lol
(Also a late thanks, but thanks Sparky. I should've listened to you way back when)


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Eridanus said:


> By chance, have you ever heard/read about falconry? Don't know if it's up your alley, but it's a pretty cool thing.


I have heard of falconry. It’s pretty amazing.
(Trigger warning ahead…)

I may have mentioned that one of my other passions is Eastern Bluebirds. Besides habitat loss, for many obligate cavity nesting native species the biggest challenge is the invasive European “house sparrow”, aka HOSP. They are downright vicious birds that will take over a bluebird box, kill the parents and/or babies, and happily build their own nest on top of the dead bluebird(s).

Since I have a bluebird box on our property, I do my part as a good landlord by reducing the HOSP population in my area as much as possible.
Having a neighbor with free range chickens on one side of us, and the neighbor on the other side of us having a bird feeder, means that I have a LOT of HOSPs in the area.

In the summer months I use a homemade trap to catch and dispatch as many HOSPs as I can. Usually I put the remains at the edge of our property to benefit local wildlife, but I’ve considered contacting the raptor club in the area to see if they could use the sparrows for their birds.

My biggest hesitation is needing to store the remains until there are enough to make it worthwhile to make the trip. My husband would vehemently object if I tried to keep them in our fridge or freezer.

Sooooooo….. long story but, yes, I have heard of falconry.



Eridanus said:


> (Also a late thanks, but thanks Sparky. I should've listened to you way back when)


I wasn’t sure if it would be a problem but I’m glad it was helpful!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

sparkyjoe said:


> I have heard of falconry. It’s pretty amazing.
> (Trigger warning ahead…)
> 
> I may have mentioned that one of my other passions is Eastern Bluebirds. Besides habitat loss, for many obligate cavity nesting native species the biggest challenge is the invasive European “house sparrow”, aka HOSP. They are downright vicious birds that will take over a bluebird box, kill the parents and/or babies, and happily build their own nest on top of the dead bluebird(s).
> ...


Oh wow, I was not aware that house Sparrows were like that. It's always the ones you'd never guess, huh?
I'm glad there's ways you can help out the blue birds though.

I know Kestrels go after birds, most commonly sparrows from what I've heard. Someone could probably use them, even if it's just an apprentice training their first bird.
If not falconers, rehabbers could probably use them if you can find their network. Not sure how it is in your state though.

And, yeah, good luck convincing your husband on that one! Or maybe there's a middle ground to where you just hide it where he'd never see it 
Though, do you have a friend that could hold onto the deceased for you until the trip is worth it? Just a thought

Long stories are the best lol
But, awesome! I've been on a couple of hunts with falconers before and it's incredible, would recommend it if you can find a way/if you're interested in such a thing.


And, yep! It was


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Long post here, you've been warned!



I'll start off with the wow factor of.. The supposed centipedes are NOT centipedes! I know, I was surprised too. 

Joined and reached out to a FB group dedicated to keeping centipedes and millipedes. Apparently, my guys are greenhouse millipedes (several confirmations, did my own search too) and pose no harm to isopods as they feed on the substrate and fruits and veggies just like they do. 

Though they are prolific breeders and as they've already been removed, I might just leave them in their own little enclosure. But I had a pretty balanced ecosystem going on in there, so do I keep them removed or put them back in? No idea, but I don't exactly have the space for a ton of new bins, and doubt I'd be allowed to have so many bins.
In addition, apparently it's not good to keep slugs and snails in together nor with millipedes. They'll mess with molting pedes and all. 
So there are two things I can do. Leave all four species together and keep the ecosystem going like it has been without problems the last like two months, or, separate the pedes into their own enclosure, the slugs into their own, and I'd probably leave the land snails in with the pods. 

No idea but I'll talk to my mom about it and get her thoughts. And if anyone has any thoughts from here too? They don't have to be educated thoughts, I'm willing to listen to anything. 


As for the Porcellio Scaber, they are currently in Jacksonville FL and should hopefully be here tomorrow, unless that place messes up per usual then it could be any number of days. Also got a notification that their enclosure is supposed to be shipping either later today or tomorrow. So, the Scabers will have to stay in their shipping container for the time being which I can set it up as a temporary, albeit tiny, enclosure for right now though. 


Moving on. 
Oscar the osprey was dropped off at a place that could help him out yesterday morning. Last we heard was a definite confirmation that something was up with his wing (as figured), that they got him to eat and drink, and that he was doing his best to bite all of the people trying to help him out. 
I always root for a full recovery for all of the cases where it's possible but throwing in an extra "oomph" for this guy. He's got some spirit in him!
Anyways, here's one last photo I took yesterday morning before loading him into the car. He was NOT a happy camper.












Happy to announce that new kid is doing spectacular. He's in my spare 1gal for the time being with a few fake decorations I had on hand. The little guy is extremely snoopy, active, not afraid of anything, and doesn't allow me to walk by at any point without saying hi to him. 
He's currently on my desk, and as it has an above bookshelf over the workspace I moved his tank farther forward so he can see what's going on, on three sides of the tank. 

He has also been named Felix. Which is a bit too common for my liking, but it seems too fitting for him to not name him that. 
Upon looking at him closer, he's like half the size, maybe three-quarters the size of any of my other boys, so I'm wondering if he's a younger fish? Either way, I'd be lying if I said anything else but I've gotten extremely attached to this kid in a shockingly short amount of time. 
We also discovered brine shrimp today. Was giving it to all of my boys for their morning feeding and figured I'd try it with him. Took him about 2 seconds to realize that:
A. This odd new stuff is food and tastes better than pellets
B. That the tweezers are not an enemy but a deliverer of said good food 

Love the little guy. Pretty sure he's gonna be quite the troublemaker.


Anyways, long post. I learned a lot in the last 12hrs and figured I should share lol


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

It's official, I'm never getting out of the hole that I've dug into the isopod hobby. 

Sorry, dramatic beginning. I'm just extremely excited and trying to keep it reigned in.. somewhat  

Anyways, the Scabers came in today!!!! And man, they are _precious!!!! _

Here's a few photos, tried to limit them. But they're like zebras, in the way that each individual has their own pattern, it's pretty cool. Also got 13 of them, and all arrived alive and well. 













































This one has gotta be my favorite photo, the way the camera captured the antenna movement, it's like out of a cartoon. Random, but when they want to get onto a higher surface they do the whole "reach" thing with their legs, where they just extend a few forelegs toward the object. It's so stinking cute. 











I'm quite in love with them, as you can see 



Also happy to announce that their enclosure should be here in a day or two! 

In addition, I ordered two bags of isopod-specific soil today. I plan on using some of it with the millipedes as I've figured they're already in their own thing, may as well set it up for them. If there's extra soil I'll probably move the slugs over to their own. 
The majority of it will be used for the Scaber's enclosure as I reread what the enclosure kit comes with and it looks like the seller sends coconut fiber (aka coir, same thing to my knowledge), which, since both pods and pedes feed on the substrate it's not good to keep either species on it. But I also could've read it wrong, my mind's being a tad difficult today. So it'll be a nice surprise to see what I end up with when it arrives LOL

For now though, until the soil comes, I did try to make both the Scaber's and the pedes as comfortable as possible. Threw in fish flakes for the Scabers, as well as leaf litter and sphagnum moss, and sphagnum moss, leaf litter, and carrots into the pedes. 


Also placed all of the red root floaters into the tanks, the only one who seems to genuinely be enjoying it is Amaryllis. Someone, I won't name names but you're probably not going to guess who, attempted to eat it because "Mom, it floats, it's gotta be food!". He soon learned it wasn't. 
And someone else, you can probably guess this guy, kept checking it out and absolutely had the expression of "I want to eat this" on his face. 
Discouraging them from doing dumb things, like trying to eat plants, rarely works. Oftentimes just moving my finger into their personal space is enough to make them back up a pace or two and reconsider. Then there's some of these boys, who I have to literally gently move to the side with my finger because they supposedly know everything and therefore won't listen to me. 
This rebellious phase, I'm telling ya. It's just trouble. 

And, yes, I know it's not good to touch a fish due to possible damage to their slime coat, but it's a one-second gentle shove and the ones who let me do it don't even care. So, not stresing them out either by doing it, don't worry. 

Anyways. They're trouble, love 'em though. 
And that's it for this update.


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Ugh love isopods, so fascinating! Sounds to me like your bettas are bettta-ing! These guys get into whatever they possibly can, and if there isn't any, they create it


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Wanna join team isopods? Just gotta promise your loyalty.

As an incentive, we also have Rubber Ducky isopods and Thailand Spiky. 
(Photos not mine)




















Yes they are, and they absolutely do. Apparently it's their life's mission


----------



## Thebettabubble (1 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Wanna join team isopods? Just gotta promise your loyalty.
> 
> As an incentive, we also have Rubber Ducky isopods and Thailand Spiky.
> (Photos not mine)
> ...


Omg yes! I absolutely know the rubber duckies, I've been wanting to get them for some years! I was not aware of the Thailand spiky though, they're so cool! Another, well not exactly in all actuality they aren't isopods but they're really similar looks wise, species I absolutely love are






these guys! So gorgeous! Might actually get into isopods now that you gave me an incentive!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Wanna join team isopods? Just gotta promise your loyalty.
> 
> As an incentive, we also have Rubber Ducky isopods and Thailand Spiky.
> (Photos not mine)
> ...


Heck yah LOL


----------

